# 15 pounder



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

15 pounds of grass with one cast! Went to Navarre for the 1st time. I gave up quickly as I realized the rods on the beach but no lines in the water.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

It's awful, I know it is lighter in Destin from reports. I would be shocked if it was gone tomorrow. Last week it was manageable, this week it's a birthing place for swamp thing.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Swamp thing you say is right! Lol.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Destin sucked yesterday as well!!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

sbrettphill said:


> 15 pounds of grass with one cast! Went to Navarre for the 1st time. I gave up quickly as I realized the rods on the beach but no lines in the water.


Destin was good on Thursday and Friday morning by the end of the day which that incoming storm got pretty bad.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

sbrettphill, that happened to my brother and I recently. He loves to fish, but for some reason the ONLY fish he can catch is catfish, I kid you not Anyway I made one cast and said I was done. Normally he would have kept fishing while he continued but he thru up is hands and said he was done as well. 
Took 40 minutes to get the slime off the gear and makes sure the line was clear of that mess.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

I hear you there! My wife at a distance thought I had a shark.... Shark would die fighting the weight of that scum on my line. 1 man with bent rod (10' surf rod) 1 man handlining with a towel.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Stupid grass ! Snot weed, sargussum, and June !


----------

